# Newborn & 2 year old - need a double pram?



## Elliebank

Hi girls,

When this baby is born Katie will be 2 years old (possibly exactly - she will be 2 on 30th July, baby is due on 31st July :shock:). I'm in 2 minds whether to get a double pram or not.

At the mo Katie can't really walk long distances and so I still use the pram occasionally (but TBH most of the time we're in the car). When I found out I was pg I was definate I was gonna get a double, but now I'm not so sure as it's 6 months down the line. The thought of having a tired toddler who didn't want to walk whilst pushing a newborn was not appealing, nor the thought of having a toddler that keeps running off. I don't use a pram much, but when I am on mat leave I do as I like to get out & about for walks, I just don't have time for that really when back at work.

So have any of you had any experiences of having a 2 year old & baby, did you need a double? I will of course get a buggy board if I decide not to go for the double.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Hey hun, 

I'm due 1st April and Amelia will be 2 on 15th April and we have gone for a double, the first wheels city twin. 
I was in two minds also about getting any double but we do a lot of walking, I don't drive and our city center is 2.5 miles away, and when I go back to work I will be walking there via nursery & back every day and I don't think even a 2 year 9 month old would be willing to walk 5 miles a day! 

You could go for walks with her on a regular basis so she is used to walking a certain distance before the baby comes , and as you said get a buggyboard for when she gets tired. 

If you do find you cannot manage then you can pick up doubles on here/gumtree/ebay at a cheap price. Mine is second hand and cost £80, and we managed to get a brand new carrycot for it for £40!! 

It is so difficult trying to judge how toddlers will be in the future :hugs:

xXx


----------



## ryder

I never got one... Jasmine will walk. If I need her to go in the stroller I put peyton in a sling.


----------



## babezone

mine was a little younger then 2 but he is now nearly 2.5 and i use a double. i went all out at first got an expensive double and hates it it was massiv so 600 went down the drane and i thoght sensible and got 1 called the safety first it was something like 90-100 pound and seriously i love it, the bank reclines flat for newborn and the front seat reclines al the way back too if they are both asleep. 
easy to handle too and not to big! xx
https://www.add.ie/files/38553.jpg


----------



## Elliebank

Babezone is that the Graco one? I was looking at that and was wanting a pic of the back bit led right back as I couldn't find one, so thank you! I was looking at this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140505459569&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh no think I've found yrs - https://www.safety1st.com/uk/eng/Pr...tails/2648-12274410-Duodeal-Tandem-Black-Iron Looks very similar to the Graco!


----------



## Szaffi

My baby will be born when DD is 18 months. I will hold off on buying a double and assess the situation when it arises (unless I can get a steal). 

My plan is to start with the baby in a carrier (babybjorn) and toddler in the lightweight buggy. Then in a couple of months, baby in the buggy, toddler on the buggy board. See how that works. 

If it's too hard, I'll try to find a buggy, but most look like a tank to me.


----------



## Bec L

We got the ICandy peach blossom and we love it. Poppy was 23 months when Florrie arrived and although she does like to walk sometimes, we tend to go out a LOT in the pram so I couldn't make her walk everywhere we went. She loves being in the 'driving' seat and it's made my life so much easier having a nice, lightweight double to take the girls out in. It converts to a single too for when Poppy is old enough to walk all the time.


----------



## Arcanegirl

What about carrying the newborn in a carrier and using the pram for the toddler?


----------



## roxie78

We got a double buggy cos there was exactly 2 years between our 2 (my daughter was born on my sons 2nd birthday!) My son will walk short distances but can't walk into town (well if we let him he'd get tired plus it would take forever!)

We went for a phil and teds. Its not perfect but it does the job, but I'm not a huge fan of 3 wheel pushchairs now!


----------



## roxie78

Arcanegirl said:


> What about carrying the newborn in a carrier and using the pram for the toddler?

we did that but now poppy is a few months old it kills your back if she is in the carrier more than 15 mins or so :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Depends on the carrier, most shop bought ones like the baby bjorn are awful!
Theres so much more out there like a Mei Tai style, or a sling.


----------



## Elliebank

Arcanegirl said:


> What about carrying the newborn in a carrier and using the pram for the toddler?

I have a bad back and have yet to find a sling that didn't hurt it.

I thought it was just the icandy pear that was a double, I shall investigate the peach now :thumbup:


----------



## celine

Hi EB - great thread!!! 
We have decided to go for the P& T cos I like that it can go 'back' to single mode if nesessary :) Also we have no car so always on busses and trust me its better/safer for him to be in a buggy!
Also there is no way he would stay so still on a buggy board unless he was tied down in which case = buggy!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Elliebank said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> What about carrying the newborn in a carrier and using the pram for the toddler?
> 
> I have a bad back and have yet to find a sling that didn't hurt it.
> 
> I thought it was just the icandy pear that was a double, I shall investigate the peach now :thumbup:Click to expand...

out of curiosity, which ones have you tried?


----------



## Pessimistic

Hiya, my daughter will be just over 2 when baby number 2 is born. I didn't even not consider getting a double buggy/pram I thought I'd have to but now other people I know are telling me not to bother as we could have a buggy board or let her walk etc... I don't know though, I'm not comfortable letting lo walk as first thing that comes into my mind is she might run off - typically negative of me!


----------



## bumpand1

Not sure what to do as my son is 1 and not even attempting to walk yet. When number 2 is born he will be 20 months, so I'm looking for a double buggy preferably one where the newborn can face me? Been looking at reviews and found the bugaboo donkey which seems a bit expensive with mixed reviews- any suggestions would be much appreciated !


----------



## Nixilix

You will be better off starting your own thread as this is 2 years old.

BUT - my suggestion is an oyster max LOVE mine


----------



## Elliebank

I started this thread. We ended up getting the phil & ted's sport. Loved it but tbh we didn't keep it for long, prob about 5 months then I got a buggy and buggy board.


----------



## XJessicaX

I got one as there is 19 months between my two girls. I had intended to solely carry DD2 and push DD1 in the buggy but although I do that occasionally I have found the double buggy to be very useful. I got the P&T Dash, which is reasonably light and very compact. Its not much larger than a single buggy in its design. I think it really depends on where you live and what you get up to! I live in a small town on the outskirts of Cambridge so just popping out to the shops is a short walk and its quiet roads so I often let DD1 walk. If I go into Cambridge city centre I take the double as its busy, lots of cars and cyclists and its better to move with the flow of human traffic than slowly walk at the speed of a toddler! The buggy board is great for short stints but its very dependant on the toddler with how much they enjoy it!


----------



## EverythingXd

I have 26 months between mine. I had planned to carry DS2 in my bjorn and have DS1 in the buggy, or DS2 in the buggy (carrycot) with DS1 on buggy board. 

Unfortunately DS1 hated the buggy board. It didn't look particularly comfy because the carrycot on the Quinny sticks out quite a bit so he has to lean... cue complete meltdown the 1st time he tried it :dohh:

The carrier idea was ok, but I hadn't thought about the fact that when I walked to a toddler group I had to wear DS2 the whole time I was there, or take him out of the carrier and hold him (leaving me with no hands to play with DS1).

So I caved in and I bought a 2nd hand double buggy from eBay for £60. It's really useful, and glad I've now got that option. It's really difficult to steer compared with my Quinny though!


----------

